# Unheard Before: Valerie Letourneau blames her BRA for loss against Joanne Calderwood



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> *Valerie Letourneau: Wardrobe malfunction, not strikes, caused odd reaction vs. Joanne Calderwood*
> 
> Valerie Letourneau Reebok sports bra might have contributed to her loss over the weekend.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/6/22/12006120/valerie-letourneau-wardrobe-malfunction-not-strikes-caused-odd


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can see her point of view, the Reebok wear for women has been criticized by plenty of the females. But also, JoJo did just do a number in the fight. The ref and JoJo paused while she adjusted herself, JoJo was just the better fighter.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So her Bra explains why she turned her back and refused to fight every time she got hit?

Seriously i'm sure the bras are annoying but she looked terrible in the fight and got handled by Jojo.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Reebok really didn't design those outfits for competition, the rashguard is far more practical. Whoever designed those probably hasn't got much knowledge of a woman's body.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Im not sure whoever designed the fight kits has much idea about anything...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Taking numerous body shots is what cost her the fight. There is zero doubt she was hurt. 

If there was a problem with her top, her choice of apparel is her own fault. They do have choices in the style of top they wear. She could also choose to do what Tate does & double up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly... you could tell it really effected her, she almost looked ready to quit right there and then.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fight topless like the men do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I will borrow jabbuac's gif to say this is the lamest, most ridiculous, shameless excuse I have ever heard on MMA.

And make no mistake, I have considered outfit malfunction because they've happened in the past, but I have spent a great time observing this gif and Letorneau just made this story up.

She was clearly hurt. She turtles as soon she was hit. The kick came from below and touched her close to stomach, so, impossible to make her bra going under her breast in this particular moment.

She turns around, her face shows she is in intense pain and she lays her right hand over her stomach, then she drops BOTH hands (would she do it if she was trying to re-stow a slipping breast?) and then she lays her left hand on her stomach, never ever touching her breasts or trying to fix her uniform, that actually left nothing exposed at that moment as we can clearly see.

That was really an embarrassment to publish a bullsh!t like that before even checking the video to see if it would be a viable lie.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I did wonder this the original time when the fight stalled, but what I wondered was....where was the malfunction? I'm not really a guy who gets a hard on cause a nipple slips out of a bra, and I'm not a freeze framer for up skirt shots, but I did go back and try to see if this was the issue in the fight.

No nipples. In fact, it didn't look like it was anywhere close to being the case. She kept adjusting it and it seemed fine as it was. The original time it happened, if I remember right, she ate a front kick to the face.

The one thing though in reply to Sportsman above, I dunno if she's blaming the ending on that. There's clearly nothing other than a body kick and great finish on that, but I dunno if she was saying anything happened there, rather earlier.

Also, in response to this...



Val Leboobsneu said:


> Guys, would you be able to keep fighting without being distracted if one of your nuts was slipping out of your shorts?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Fight topless like the men do.


I wish some of them would use bras.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, kicking the shit out of each other, being full of adrenaline and aggressiveness, I'd totally worry about a part of my body sneaking out of my dress ...not.

And even if the bra had a malfunction, she was still completely covered with the shirt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> And even if the bra had a malfunction, *she was still completely covered with the shirt.*


Exactly. Letorneau is full of shirt. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I did wonder this the original time when the fight stalled, but what I wondered was....where was the malfunction? I'm not really a guy who gets a hard on cause a nipple slips out of a bra, and I'm not a freeze framer for up skirt shots, but I did go back and try to see if this was the issue in the fight.
> 
> No nipples. In fact, it didn't look like it was anywhere close to being the case. She kept adjusting it and it seemed fine as it was. The original time it happened, if I remember right, she ate a front kick to the face.
> 
> The one thing though in reply to Sportsman above, I dunno if she's blaming the ending on that. There's clearly nothing other than a body kick and great finish on that, but I dunno if she was saying anything happened there, rather earlier.


I spent a good 20 mins trying to find her nipples, for my own personal enjoyment... i was left disappointed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Joanne Calderwood hit Valerie Letourneau so hard to the body.

Valerie thought her bra fell off.


----------

